# Bild strecken und verzerren mittels HTML möglich?



## Extremefall (24. April 2011)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, mittels HTML ein Bild zu strecken und zu verzerren, sodass es eine dreidimensionale Wirkung bekommt? Auf dem unteren Bild seht ihr, wie ich es meine. So soll es am besten auch ohne Photobearbeitungsprogramm aussehen. Ist so etwas mit HTML bzw. CSS möglich und dann auch mit den meisten Browsern kompatibel?

Hier das Bild:





Auf dem Bild meine ich die Seitenwände. Diese wurden mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm verzerrt.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Parantatatam (24. April 2011)

Mit dem Canvas-Element ist das bestimmt möglich. Es wäre aber auch für mich interessant, ob so etwas mit CSS3 möglich ist. Mit CSS2 ist es das jedenfalls nicht. Du müsstest also generell auf neue Webstandards setzen und da kann ich dir nur sagen, dass zwar die neueren Browser aus den Häusern Mozilla, Apple, Google und Microsoft alle damit umgehen können, sich jedoch der Internet Explorer 6/7 immer noch viel zu stark auf den meisten Computern hält und somit diese Nutzer davon ausgesperrt sind.


----------



## CPoly (25. April 2011)

Ja, mit CSS3 möglich. Hier mal ein Screenshot von meiner Engine. Mein Foto ist dort jeweils mittels CSS transformiert.

Hier noch mehr:
http://www.paulrhayes.com/experiments/cube/multiCubes.html
http://www.useragentman.com/tests/cssSandpaper/cube3.html
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS/-moz-transform


----------

